# Show me some wheels



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I'm buying a 99 A6 (delivery in a few weeks) and I have no idea what wheels to get next year. The car is a black sedan. Please post pics of A6s, preferably sedans, and if you can, what make, type and size of wheel on the pictured car.
This is the car I've bought.
















and the wheels it currently rides on, 17". I really don't like them that much, I may end up using them for winter wheels.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Show me some wheels (PerL)*

i'm excited for your per.. you're going to love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show me some wheels (bhb399mm)*

Thanks, Brad. Now, if only I could get some wheel inspiration...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Show me some wheels (PerL)*

Those RS6 replicas you have look pretty good to me, no reason to get rid of those unless you want something a little bigger.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show me some wheels (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I want soething a little bigger, 18". Besides, the main reason for replacing them is that both right side rims are curbed pretty bad.


----------



## jasonpg (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Show me some wheels (PerL)*


----------



## jasonpg (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Show me some wheels (jasonpg)*


----------



## jasonpg (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Show me some wheels (jasonpg)*

Hey Perl (or others),
I would really appreciate the info if you can help as I have run out of leads:
Is an APX code engine and an APY interchangeable (i.e. is it possible to remove the APX and slot an APY into the same place) its in an Audi TT Quatro?
Regards


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

19" Hartmann RS4 DTM replicas


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Those are nice, I like the open center!


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Few more....


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

Aren't the wheels with the bolts all the way around a pain to keep clean?


----------

